# cosmetic restoration



## NJPCRX (Jul 25, 2012)

I really wanna get into restoring amps. Is there any resources for re-applying logo's and side plate markings? I have heard of people having places screen print logos, but i dont know how you would pull off the crossover and switch markings on the sides


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Have a vinyl shop cut a reverse of the lettering, apply it, paint it the color for lettering, then remove. You need to be careful to keep the edges crisp but it's the best way short of silk screening.


----------



## NJPCRX (Jul 25, 2012)

how about end caps? All the crossover and switch markings? is there any way to reproduce those???


----------

